# Clever bird uses bread as bait for fishing.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/clever-bird-uses-bread-bait-050000670.html

This is awesome  Thought the bird wasn't going to catch anything near the end as the bread as almost nibbled up but..... success. Think I'm going to keep some bread in my fishing kit now.


----------

